# Probador universal de reguladores de voltaje



## ivanes (Mar 10, 2007)

Mis saludos,  estoy interezado en construir un probador de reguladores de voltage de alternador automotriz de 12V a 24V  solo se que lo venden ya hecho y en caja y no he podido encontrar un esquema de este modulo de prueba, alguien podria facilitarme el circuito de este probador o un link para poder visitar , estare  muy agradecido.


----------



## samty148 (Mar 16, 2008)

yo tambien deseo contruir este modulo; he estado buscando el diagrama y no he podido encontrado, por favor si me pueden ayudar


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Si me dicen más o menos cómo es que funcionan estos reguladores podría ayudarlos. Porque la verdad que no sé muy bien cómo son. Creo que tengo algo en alguna revista, me voy a fijar...


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 16, 2008)

Esto sin duda los va a ayudar. saludos

http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...g=Wc81_TWrUen1Q3XJdfq65eYL0ws&hl=es#PPA251,M1


----------



## samty148 (Mar 18, 2008)

son provadores de los reguladores IC para alternadores automotriz estos reguladores IC son los encaragados de regular el voltaje y anperaje del alternador en diferentes revoluciones del motor. el caso esque no existe forma de provar estos reguladores con un multitester solo hay algunas ecepciones, pero existen todo tipo de reguladores IC para cada tipo de vehiculo y  año,solo se prueva con un provador que es universal para todos los reguldores tanto para los de 12v y 24v. por favor si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama de este escaso provador


----------



## Martin Renato (Feb 5, 2009)

Tengo un diagrama de un probador de reguladores Automotrices para 12-Volts  a transistores de la compañia ELVAC. Pero hasta el momento no lo he digitalizado, pero en cuanto lo haga lo  Aviso.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Dic 14, 2009)

Y Martin Renato ese esquema sale?
Gracias


----------



## dario electrisista (Jun 8, 2010)

Eso se hace con una fuente variable y si hai forma pero tienes *QUE* tener el manual transpo para poder montarlo bien


----------

